# 220 Gallon Rescape - Advice Please



## FuryMonkey (Nov 5, 2017)

*Update*

I've setup the tank and done a water change. There's lots of tannins leeching out of the soil - I'll be putting Purigen in the filter and installing it tomorrow.

Obviously the plants have a lot of growing to do, but I feel that the layout has good potential. The filter output will be situated in the middle and the cords for the lights will be zip-tied to the hose for a cleaner appearance. I think the Tiger Vals will hide the hose well enough in a few months. So far I am pleased about leaving the background off.



















I've not yet planted my 3 nodes of Crypt Green Gecko. Anyone see a good place to put them? Should I have them all in one spot? 3 separate areas? I'd like to get them into position soon so that they develop/grow with the other Green Crypts.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I really don't have any ideas for you, but just wanted to chime in and say that I love the layout in your first set of pictures. I also keep Rainbows, and love to see them in such a large tank. I'm sure once this grows in it will be equally as nice as your old one. 

BTW, I also had a Marineland tank fail on me this year (120G). They were very prompt and reimbursed me for the cost of the new one. Just curious, where did yours start leaking? Mine appeared to be from one of the bottom inside silicone seams.


----------



## FuryMonkey (Nov 5, 2017)

It looked to be a bottom seal/seam, but the plastic frame around the bottom probably obscured the exact location. When moving the tank out there was water dripping from a bunch of other locations. 
I suspect the lack of support from the stand may have contributed to the leak - the bottom edges of the frame were only in contact with the stand along the ends and a few inches front&back in the middle. I added reinforcements and wood so that the bottom frame is supported all the way around the perimeter. I was never pleased with the stand despite it being warranty approved.
The new tank has A LOT more silicone in the inside to protect the seams - maybe their old design/construction was found to be flawed?

I also love the bows. Unfortunately the Millennium and Parkinsoni never thrived in my tank, which was a shame because the male Millenniums were incredible when on display. The Boesemani and Turquoise are completely healthy so I don't know what went wrong with the others.
I am thinking about getting some dwarf neon rainbows to go with in the new tank with the Boesemani and Turquoise, but I've also always wanted to do a tank with large schools of cardinal, black neon, and serpae tetras. I think the blue/red with black/gold and orange would look amazing. I'd put a 180 at the other end of our dining room, but I think my wife would kill me.


----------

